# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  My Experience With Calea Z and Tryptophan

## kaeraz

Hello All,

I haven't seen much posted on this combination except on the Erowid site so I thought I'd post my results.

I took two Calea Z pills (300 mg) and one 5 Hydroxy L Trypophan (100 mg) last night to see what the outcome would be. I've read that taking these in conjunction can bring about excellent dream recall and awesome lucids. I try to be optimistic about substances enhancing your dreaming process. Chances are, it's 75% placebo, but hey, if I get results I don't complain. So I ingested these an hour before I planned to go to bed. About forty-five minutes later, I wasn't feeling obviously drugged, but I did have a nice relaxed feeling that seemed to fill up my whole body. I went to bed and the minute I laid down I could feel my body almost literally sinking into the mattress. My mind wasn't tired or clouded, which was interesting. In fact, the clarity of my mind felt almost heightened. I did a few MILD techniques, and the minute I closed my eyes I could feel my body slowing down. I could hear my heart methodically pumping in my chest, which is surprisingly relaxing. There were several instances before I fell asleep where I had little "mini dreams" I suppose. They were extremely vivid, but only lasted maybe a second. One in particular was so vivid it made my eyes snap open from the surprise of it! I was in the dream world and I merely "looked up" to see a giant glass dome ceiling with all sort of stained glass colors. It was so bright and beautiful to look at, but then I "woke up" I guess even though I wasn't really asleep.

So those little mini dreams were cool, but once I fell asleep - nothin'. I woke up and I knew I'd had some dreams, but I couldn't recall a one. I'll probably experiment with this combination more this weekend.

I should mention that I drank one beer before I took the pills so that might have screwed up my dream recall - not sure though. When I try it again this weekend, I believe I'll do it with a WBTB...and no beer.  ::D: 

Thoughts? Has anybody else tried this combination?

----------


## DrTechnical

Yes, when I use Calea I use it w/ WBTB. I don't believe it's main activity lasts more than 3-4 hours. I'm just estimating here based on personal experience and experimentation.

As I posted previously, I have been combining Calea and nicotine via a patch for some awesome dream recall and improved lucidity events.

----------


## kaeraz

> Yes, when I use Calea I use it w/ WBTB. I don't believe it's main activity lasts more than 3-4 hours. I'm just estimating here based on personal experience and experimentation.
> 
> As I posted previously, I have been combining Calea and nicotine via a patch for some awesome dream recall and improved lucidity events.



Interesting combo! I'll have to give it a shot.  :smiley:  Are nicotine patches that expensive? I don't suppose it would work the same if I just chain-smoked before bed?  :tongue2:

----------


## moe007

> chain-smoked before bed?



YOu have to take it during WBTB, its equally effective, except the fact that the nicotine patch seeps into you slowly, while the cigarettes go directly to your respiratory  system and get used up fast.

----------

